# Tastes in women and changes through age



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if other fellas over 40 feel the same way. Just wanted to share. It has been interesting watching myself and others around me age and mature. I am noticing that I am more and more turned on by real, normal women and real life bodies. Movie stars or supermodels look good on paper but I don't feel anything for them. I would much rather take the 40+ with strong bones and extra pounds (who cares how many pounds - everyone thinks they are overweight anyway). No perfect skin for me. I would rather take the one with stretch marks and scars that mark the record of having lived a normal life. 

I remember when I was younger and looking at Moms and Dads and wondering how they could stand the sight of each other. Now I am seeing it. Its not how you look now, but what you did together in getting there.

More literally, I hate grape juice now. Give me the wine please.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

absolutely i feel this way too. 'normal' women average or above average women my age or even older are hot.

movie stars and young beauties are nice too, but an above average woman my age can get my appreciation and blood going just as much.

funny how that works isn't it?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't honestly say I am looking for stretch marks. I know I loved the stretch marks on my ex, because I put them there when we had our baby together. Moving forward, I can accept them on another woman as just another characteristic of the life she has led. But I am not looking for them.
I agree a natural woman is far more beautiful than the air brushed, made up sticks with tits that passes as women today. Even back in the day, I was never really attracted to models or movie star type women. They just seemed too high maintenance for me.
Ironically, one of the things that I came to really detest about my ex, was her need to look perfect all of the time. We couldn't go out for breakfast because she needed an hour and half to get ready. We would travel 1500 miles to the beach but she wouldn't get in the ocean because it would mess up hair and even after we got back it would take an hour and half to get ready to go to dinner.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My tastes haven't really changed - I just prefer more mature versions of those traits. Normal aging changes and a little wear and tear don't bother me at all, if she's kept up with basic maintenance.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> My tastes haven't really changed - I just prefer more mature versions of those traits. Normal aging changes and a little wear and tear don't bother me at all, if she's kept up with basic maintenance.



Agree. However with age, I also appreciate more of my cultural roots and seem more attracted to those that share the same. Imua


----------



## truster (Jul 23, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Ironically, one of the things that I came to really detest about my ex, was her need to look perfect all of the time. We couldn't go out for breakfast because she needed an hour and half to get ready. We would travel 1500 miles to the beach but she wouldn't get in the ocean because it would mess up hair and even after we got back it would take an hour and half to get ready to go to dinner.


God yes! Initially, having people telling you you're the most beautiful couple is a huge ego boost, but as the years go by I could give two ****s what some strangers think about how I look, and would rather just be able to go do something fun on the fly without worrying about someone messing up their hair or makeup or not having the right outfit.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Not quite 40 yet but I would say for the most part my tastes haven't changed. I have always preferred fair skinned brunettes, more natural looking women, and would rather have one that has a little extra weight than not enough. A lot of these models/actresses all dolled up look like high maintenance, no interest there. I will say though that I would probably still gravitate towards younger women


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Give me personality any day of the week....


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ocotillo said:


> Give me personality any day of the week....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a coworker who was fond of saying - 

"Getting older is great. The number of women whom I find attractive just keeps getting bigger and bigger."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I had a coworker who was fond of saying -
> 
> "Getting older is great. The number of women whom I find attractive just keeps getting bigger and bigger."


Sadly, the flip side of that is the number of women who find him attractive just keeps getting smaller and smaller!

Well, at least until 60-something, when women start to outnumber men and the remaining men who are healthy and sane are increasingly in demand - but many of those men wisely stay single.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you, gentlemen, for this thread .


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Told my buddies I like my woman to have some meat on her....

And of course being in High School I never heard the end of it about me wanting all the big gals.

Now years later, a couple of those guys are the same.

Now, I'm not talking super overweight, but like a Marylin Monroe/Salma Hayek type, a size 8 to 12 with the right proportions. My wife is tiny but down below her waist....Just perfect >

Give me those shapely thighs and nice round behind any day over a girl with stick legs and 2 little hamburger patties.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

CH said:


> Told my buddies I like my woman to have some meat on her....


A woman with a grocery bag full of steak appeals to me, if she knows how to cook it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Supermodels and women who try to emulate them just look like bundles of high maintenance drama to me. I'll take a quick glance at a Ferrari but I don't want the hassle or expense of owning one and it'd probably kill me anyway. An over 40 woman with curves where they are supposed to be, her head screwed on correctly, who isn't pretending to be 20 is what turns my head.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The perfect woman was always the one lying naked next to me....I have always loved all types of women....I married a woman who weighed 92 lbs, she has ballooned up to 137and is still smoking hot....I dated a woman who was very curvy, and thought she was great too....I always saw the person first, and the body a far back second...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

She ballooned up to 137?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> She ballooned up to 137?


I scratched my head at this one, too.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have always liked women who were fit and always will I suspect however A huge part of attraction is personality. And I would say most guys in thier 20's will be with a witch of a woman is he and his friends consider her hot. I am 40 now and when my friends/colleagues talked about their wife's it's not how hot she is, it's all the great things she is and does for him. Personality will trump over looks and should long run. My Gf has the just average breast size and I am a known breast man. She also has the cutiest little bubble butt and I normally don't care about those at all. But I love her just the way she is and much of this has to do with her personality.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Livvie said:


> I scratched my head at this one, too.


It is a private joke between us...:smile2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> It is a private joke between us...:smile2:


You're a peculiar one, @Woodchuck.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> She ballooned up to 137?


I imagine at 137lbs she looked something like this ...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> You're a peculiar one, @Woodchuck.


At 92 lbs. she would actually cry about wanting to gain weight.....

After moving far away from her family, the lack of drama caused her to put on about 15 lbs....She climbed on a scale that showed 117, and I told her she was really "porking up"....

That was 25 years ago. Now she is 71, and weighs 137, and we constantly joke about her "ballooning up"....She has people stop her and comment her on how well she dresses and carry's herself...A really well turned out lady....


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

intheory said:


> So, for me at 5'9" and a thin build the baseline is 127lbs. I'm very thin at that weight.


Yes. At 5'-9" you're right at the point where the traditional (Quetelet) BMI table (Composed in the early 19th century when people were substantially shorter) starts to become inaccurate.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

intheory said:


> Someone's weight is meaningless without telling us their height.
> 
> If a woman is 5'0", 92lbs is *very* slim. The baseline for a 5ft. adult woman is 100lbs. Add 3-5 lbs for each additional inch of height; adjusting for body type and fitness. So, for me at 5'9" and a thin build the baseline is 127lbs. I'm very thin at that weight.
> 
> ...


She is 5'4"


----------



## Joe75 (Oct 12, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Well, at least until 60-something, when women start to outnumber men and the remaining men who are healthy and sane are increasingly in demand -


and still can drive at night (I am in my sixties (lol)).

Joe75


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

dedad said:


> I don't know if other fellas over 40 feel the same way. Just wanted to share. It has been interesting watching myself and others around me age and mature. I am noticing that I am more and more turned on by real, normal women and real life bodies. Movie stars or supermodels look good on paper but I don't feel anything for them. I would much rather take the 40+ with strong bones and extra pounds (who cares how many pounds - everyone thinks they are overweight anyway). No perfect skin for me. I would rather take the one with stretch marks and scars that mark the record of having lived a normal life.
> 
> I remember when I was younger and looking at Moms and Dads and wondering how they could stand the sight of each other. Now I am seeing it. Its not how you look now, but what you did together in getting there.
> 
> More literally, I hate grape juice now. Give me the wine please.


*I totally feel the very same way about women in general, except for my RSXW!

If you were to put a hand anywhere near her, well let's just say that you'd fastly need the services of an accomplished epidemiologist to help identify your newly acquired disease! 

And a world-class internist to help identify a cure!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Cletus said:


> I had a coworker who was fond of saying -
> 
> "Getting older is great. The number of women whom I find attractive just keeps getting bigger and bigger."


This! A teacher(!) at my high school said the same thing many years ago and now I'm really starting to understand him.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

intheory said:


> Someone's weight is meaningless without telling us their height.
> 
> If a woman is 5'0", 92lbs is *very* slim. The baseline for a 5ft. adult woman is 100lbs. Add 3-5 lbs for each additional inch of height; adjusting for body type and fitness. So, for me at 5'9" and a thin build the baseline is 127lbs. I'm very thin at that weight.
> 
> ...


I have to confess that i screw my eyes up a little when people say they put on a few pounds and it turns out its 30lbs.

That to me is a *big* change. Unless you're already overweight its like to have a significant impact on how you look and your fitness levels.

I mean my wife only put on a bit more than that during pregnancy!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Supermodels and movie stars are illusions anyway, at least to some degree. Many so called movie stars look quite normal walking down the street, and if you've ever seen an unphotoshopped picture of a supermodel you'd see that while many are pretty girls they look far more normal then you'd expect. Here's an example:

Size 2, Size 12, Whatever! Crystal, Alessandra and Brooklyn?s Bikini Cover | Skinny VS Curvy

It has both photoshopped and unphotoshopped versions. They're pretty ladies but also quite normal without digital help.

And take a look an an unphotopped pic of Kate Upton.....she's pretty but her body really isn't that great.

It is interesting to me to see the difference between the models in magazines geared toward women and the ones geared toward men.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

"Looks fade, crazy is forever!" What a great saying. Never knew what this meant til i got in my 40s but theses women is crazy. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> Supermodels and movie stars are illusions anyway, at least to some degree. Many so called movie stars look quite normal walking down the street, and if you've ever seen an unphotoshopped picture of a supermodel you'd see that while many are pretty girls they look far more normal then you'd expect. Here's an example:
> 
> Size 2, Size 12, Whatever! Crystal, Alessandra and Brooklyn?s Bikini Cover | Skinny VS Curvy
> 
> ...


I think it even goes beyond that. Look at cartoon characters, action figures, etc... A perfect example is the movie Frozen. Elsa is strutting around with long legs, tiny waist, and big boobs. Just watch the reaction here around 2:20 when she Lets it Go lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER4srD951bw


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> A woman with a grocery bag full of steak appeals to me, if she knows how to cook it.


Congratulations. You won the thread.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I think it even goes beyond that. Look at cartoon characters, action figures, etc... A perfect example is the movie Frozen. Elsa is strutting around with long legs, tiny waist, and big boobs. Just watch the reaction here around 2:20 when she Lets it Go lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER4srD951bw


The songwriter and singer of Let it go need to die in something only the 1st century Romans could think up. Something very messy and even more painful.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

weightlifter said:


> The songwriter and singer of Let it go need to die in something only the 1st century Romans could think up. Something very messy and even more painful.


Sounds like you need to "Let It Go" :grin2:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Sounds like you need to "Let It Go" :grin2:


I do. Then I hear that abomination somewhere...


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Is it bad that this thread title keeps making me think its a discussion about oral sex as women age?


----------

